# Redfish



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

What is the BEST fly to catch reds on???


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Blue and purple 3-headed willy snatcher. Hands down the best there is.


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

A little like asking who the #1 swimsuit model was!!! - definately something with golds or coppers, deep reds or oranges or browns, rattles...The gold and red dupree spoon has probably caught as many reds as any thing


----------

